# Shotgun sights/scope



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

I am trying to decide what type of sight to put on my scope, red dot, tactical or scope. I have a Nikon 2-7 but want more info. How are the red dots working on semi auto 12 gauge during the day? out to 200 yards? I have a rifled barrel and will be using the sabots of course...


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

if i were going to scope out my 1100 i would go with a nikon shotgun scope with the bdc reticle.good optics and no need for holdover on your target.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i have a simmons pro diamond shotgun scope i dont know the power off hand. but that thing is awesome.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I bought a red dot for $50 it could not take the pounding from the 12 ga. I could watch the dot jump around in the scope. Most red dots have a MOA of 3-5 inches at 100 yards this means that your red dot would cover a 6-10 inch area of a deer at 200 yards. I think your nikon 2-7 would be a good choice. I don't want to say you can't shoot 200 yards with a semi auto but I feel good shot gun range would be 75-100 yards.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

jeffmo said:


> if i were going to scope out my 1100 i would go with a nikon shotgun scope with the bdc reticle.good optics and no need for holdover on your target.


I have a Nikon 3x9 on my 870. Nikon is a great scope. 

Jeff, when Nikon advertised the muzzleloader BDC it said it would shoot XX brand of sabots with XX amount of powder. My only question on the BDC is what brand of ammo is it sighted in for. I asked the guy at Gander and he could not answer my question. Each brand of slug shoots different. So do you use Kentucky windage and just adjust? Or is each reticle adjustable?


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

their site says that they are designed to be used with sabot slugs so i'd imagine that the user would have to experiment with several different brands(w/ the same slug weight) to see which one performed the best out of his barrell.
i've never really wanted a scope on my slug gun because i hunt mostly in wooded areas and on deer drives so it wouldn't work that well for me.but,my eyes aren't quite what they once were either and i've been debating on making the switch to a scope and doing more still hunting in the open areas where i live.but there will be one on my omega this year.
here's part of the description fron nikons site:

" The innovative Nikon SlugHunter Rifle Scope also features 1/4-MOA click adjustments and 100-yard parallax setting. This rugged SlugHunter Scope by Nikon is made for the powerful slug loads of today, and is designed specifically for Sabot Slug Gun loads like the Hornady SST, Remington Copper Solid, Winchester Partition Gold, Federal Premium and Lightfield Hybrid."


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Jeff, With slugs being very expensive that could be a costly experiment. Do a comparison on the brands and they all have different trajectory. My honest opinion I think that scope would be more hassle that it would be worth. 

Mjgood, whatever scope you decide on, don't skimp. A cheaper scope will not last long on a shotgun. I started with a lower power scope on my slug gun, and I was not happy with it. If your hunting an open area, look for at least a 40mm objective. And I would recommend at least a 3x9. Your rings are just as important. If you have a cantilever barrel, go with low profile rings. Even with low rings I have a Monte Carlo stock and I still had to add a cheek pad. If you have a regular barrel, insure that your rings will be enough for your scope to clear your barrel. 

Also remember to have enough relief to prevent scope eye. Good luck.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! I went with the Nikon 2X7X40 and the Hornady SST slugs. My last four shots were about a 3/4 in group 2 at 150 yds and 2 at 50 yds. I didn't have to make any adjustment, probably because I shoot a Browning auto and not a pump or bolt. I can't belevie the accuracy and the barrel was only $150 for an Ithaca, thats right an Ithaca barrel for my Browning Gold, at Gander.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

mjgood said:


> Thanks guys! I went with the Nikon 2X7X40 and the Hornady SST slugs. My last four shots were about a 3/4 in group 2 at 150 yds and 2 at 50 yds. .



That's an awesome group!


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Four years ago I missed three deer faily close (50-60 yds) with my 1100
open sights (Hastings rifled barrel). It wasn't the gun it was my weak eye.

Put a B square mount and a cheap red dot (BSA) on it haven't missed one
since (three for three) in the last three years (it's still holding up). It's great for quik targeting but lacks in ranging. I sighted it in at 50 yds and that's where it's at. Anything further out I must hold the dot up. In bright or low
light conditions it has an adjustment for the brightness.

I have a real scope on my mossberg (if I'm going to sit) but I always had trouble with it when it came to quik close shots and that's why I bought
a rifle sighted barrel.

To me it's a real trade off if I walk It's the red dot if I sit it's my scope.
If I could afford it I would put a Halo sight on my 1100 (I hear they are
much more versitile).


----------

